# ICD-10-CM Punctuation - Colon



## emcee101 (Jun 2, 2015)

Can anyone provide an example of where a colon is used in a code listing in the tabular section of ICD-10-CM? I have been searching the book for over an hour and cannot find one. I need it for a presentation and kinda feel like a moron that I cannot find one after this long....The only place I have found then is in the statement "use additional code to identify..."

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 2, 2015)

You are over thinking this.  Look at you excludes notes and your includes notes. They all have colons and then a list of codes.  The colon indicates that the term excludes 1, or excludes 2, or includes are incomplete phrases and need the words listed after the colon to be complete.


----------



## emcee101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks Debra, I have the 2015 AAPC ICD-10 complete draft code set, and none of the includes or excludes notes have colons!


----------

